# Gel question



## PattyS (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there -

This is my first post to this forum, and I'm really thankful to have been introduced to it!

I have what may seem like a really dumb question! (or two, or three questions!)

When you put your gm soap in the oven to help the gel process, do you cover the top with plastic wrap? I'm guessing no. If you don't cover it, do you have a problem with the lye ash building up?

I have an electric stove - minimum temp is about 175. Should I preheat it, turn it off when the digital temp says 150 and leave the soap in there? How long do I leave it before taking it out?

I usually wrap my wooden slab molds in a double thickness of towels, and that seems to work; the soap gels nicely, but sometimes I think it gets too hot. 

Which is the better method, in your opinion?

Thanks very much for the help and insight!

Patty


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Lately I've been spritzing with alcolhol to avoid ash as opposed to saran wrap. Either seems to work fine for me. I don't recall if I've used saran in the oven or not. I don't often put mine in the oven though. I'm sure some of the other ladies will chime in about that.

Oh, and welcome to the board!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I texture the top of my soaps so ash, like clay, simply adds to the atristry of the soap. I have never had one customer say anything about ash or not purchase soap because it is on it.

I am careful with some of my soaps and don't let them get too hot, I don't OP many of my soaps anymore, I try to stay far enough ahead that I am not rushing. Oven processing is about whicking out moisture faster, not just gelling, although even placing your molds in a oven that has just been warmed and turned off, gives me more of a thorough gel. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Same as Vicki here, I do not worry about ash, I do not oven process, but stay ahead of making soap, usually have anywhere between 6 and 7 hundred bars here done and ready to go... sometimes goes very fast from wholesalers buying from me.. I love to wholesale naked bars..
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Patty!

I OP all of my soaps. Although I like the faster cure, I really do it to ensure even gel. I can't remember the last time I had a batch that ashed. But if I did get ash, like Vicki and Barbara said, I wouldn't care.

Christy

BTW I met Patty at a goat show last month she makes _beautiful _ soap


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't OP. This time of year I don't get ash all that much. In the winter I cover loosely with saran as my tops are textured.


----------



## PattyS (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Christy -

Thanks for the compliment on my soap! I feel like I still have a lot to learn though!

I plan on coming to the Amelia Earhart festival tomorrow - hoping to stop by your booth and see you. Of course, we are staying for the fireworks as well - wouldn't miss it!

Take care,

Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine is specific scents I get ash with, and when I swirl with Dead Sea Mud no matter what the scent.

Since I stopped using any rice bran, or soy, or palm kernel, I only see ash on a few of my scents. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I use RBO and PKO so maybe that is the culprit for me. I hate ash esp. on my darker soaps. But I don't color and texture as much as many of you so there's nothing to camouflage it. LOL Spritzing with alchol takes care of most of it for me and is easy enough to do. THe plastic wrap only works as long as it is touching the entire top. Otherwise I get ash right in those spots where it didn't touch so anything textured is difficult to color. I'm about to drop RBO due to cost increases so maybe I'll get less of it.


----------

